# Funniest ever! - History of World Accoring to Student Bloopers



## moral necessity (Mar 15, 2012)

Enjoy!  Don't worry, it's a short read...

a history of the world according to student bloopers


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 15, 2012)

John Milton... Bahahaha


----------



## Curt (Mar 15, 2012)

I have read papers like this. But, when I taught history there wasn't that much of it yet.


----------

